# Jon Jones Sig



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Just made a new tag of one of my new favorite fighters. Jon Jones. Tell me what you think, especially about the font, because I cant tell if it fits lol.
V1:









V2:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Good work Super that came out great.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think Jones (and have for a while) was great sign for you ToezUp...has some great staying power in the UFC and potential for the top. I want to see him in a personalized shirt next fight. :thumb02:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you ZZtiger we appreciate that. I like the Jon Jones tee shirt idea. I'm going to have to look into that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I smell a contest idea Toez....


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Interesting thought Toxic. I have to talk to a couple people first and see if it's even something they want to do. If anything good comes of that conversations I will let everyone know.


----------

